# new install, no network [solved]

## while true

oi, i have just reinstalled gentoo,

and network is not working, but it worked while installing.

ifconfog gives just lo.

so i guessed I did not do kernel right,

so I went back to kernel, I enabled all that is Realtek 

(lspci | grep Ethernet gave back Realtek Semiconductor RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 09))

but no go, ifconfig still offers just lo.

I did go back to installation usb and lsmod | grep realtek and i got snd_hda_codec_realtek, is this the one for network...?

It took me under 3 hours to install gentoo, but for the past 6 hours I am banging my head with this...

any help appretiated, thank you

----------

## lawl

 *while true wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I did go back to installation usb and lsmod | grep realtek and i got snd_hda_codec_realtek, is this the one for network...?
> 
> 

 

No it's your sound.

You can do lspci -v without grep and use -s option.

In my case this device uses r8169 driver, do you have it?

----------

## while true

hey lawl,

I went back to kernel, and under USB network i found some Realtek options, usb realtek ethernet, which did the trick...

oh, this was hard for me, noob as i am...

Thanks for your input lawl

----------

## NeddySeagoon

while true,

You need

```
ifconfig -a
```

 The -a means to show all interfaces that the kernel can see.  Without the -a, it shows only interfaces fhaf have been started.

As lawl says, you need  r8169.

Depending on how you made your kernel, you may need 

```
modprobe r8169
```

before your interface appears.

----------

## davidbrooke

One other way to determine what network driver you need is to use System Rescue for the install. Once booted select the network icon and see the configuration which will tell you the driver being used. It has been correct for me so far.

----------

